# Hans Zimmer Percussion Demo



## Kyle Preston (Oct 27, 2017)

A quick demo testing out the new SF library. Other than a tidbit of compression, this is completely dry out of the box. The samples themselves are like, surgically-perfect. Might be my new favorite perc library!


----------



## John Busby (Oct 27, 2017)

Kyle Preston said:


> my new favorite perc library!


Yep, me too!
great demo


----------



## Kyle Preston (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks man!


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 28, 2017)

Sounds wicked man!


----------



## ctsai89 (Oct 28, 2017)

is it just me or does anyone else think that Oliver from Spitfire Audio could've been the actor for Mr. Wallace from Bladerunner 2049?


----------



## Kyle Preston (Oct 28, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> is it just me or does anyone else think that Oliver from Spitfire Audio could've been the actor for Mr. Wallace from Bladerunner 2049?




How I envision his response:


----------



## Kyle Preston (Mar 14, 2018)

Just trying to prevent thread pollution. I hammered out another piece that is almost entirely Hans Zimmer Percussion. There's a few Cinesample kicks in here and some Wavefactory cymbals as well as a few of my own. Enjoy the squirrel!

​


----------



## dog1978 (Mar 26, 2018)

I produced a track, too:


Walkthrough:


Review:


----------

